# weber river?



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am looking for a small bit of info if its not to much to ask 

i am new to the ogden area and i am also fairly new to fly fishing and i havent even been out yet this year at all and i would like to try to hit the weber soon if i can and i was wondering what area could i go to and get some public access to the river and maybe an idea or two of something to try using would be great also but not really needed any info would be great and a ton of thanks no honey holes or anything just a few access points would be great 

thanks


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Honestly not trying to be sarcastic, look for pull outs. You can fish it below highway 89and catch fish. I think a lot of morgan is private, croydon might still be public/fishable. I did okay around hoytsville when I was in Utah on vacation a year and a half ago, I think it was before they reversed the high water mark law.

Streamers, hoppers, caddis (dry or nymph), renegades.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

^ what he said. alot of morgan peterson is indeed private so are a few areas in coaville/wanship. otherwise just lookk for the access ladders


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> Honestly not trying to be sarcastic, look for pull outs. You can fish it below highway 89and catch fish. I think a lot of morgan is private, croydon might still be public/fishable. I did okay around hoytsville when I was in Utah on vacation a year and a half ago, I think it was before they reversed the high water mark law.
> 
> Streamers, hoppers, caddis (dry or nymph), renegades.


Where do you access the river below 89? You can't park anymore on the freeway and as far as I've seen I'd have to cross private property on the other side. I've wanted to fish that area for awhile.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys I've never fished the weber and it helps and gives me some ideas


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Swaner said:


> scott_rn said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly not trying to be sarcastic, look for pull outs. You can fish it below highway 89and catch fish. I think a lot of morgan is private, croydon might still be public/fishable. I did okay around hoytsville when I was in Utah on vacation a year and a half ago, I think it was before they reversed the high water mark law.
> ...


you talking 89 or 84? if you mean 84 you can park at the gas station/hotel cross the street. the freeway side of the river is still public just shut down because it is federally funded and you cant "park" on the freeway


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry, I have not fished that lower stretch in a lot of years. I even used to see guys jump shoot ducks in the fall right below highway 89, within a couple of miles of the mouth of the canyon. I had no idea you can't even fish it anymore.

It wasn't the best fly fishing experience by a long shot - you'd have to contend with traffic, garbage, etc. Just drive a little further.


----------

